# Job offer



## abudhabidu (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm currently living in Germany earning about 65,000 euro before taxes (around 42,000 after taxes). I'm married with no kids. I got a offer as Software Engineer in IT security in Abu Dhabi.

Salary: 25,000 (300,000) aed = 6313 euro (75,756 euro)
Housing: 6,000 (72,000) aed = 1515 euro (18,180 euro)
Transport: 1,500 (18,000) aed = 378 euro (4,536 euro)
Sum: around 390,000 aed = 98,484 euro

4 years expierence, IT security. 

Is this a good offer to live comfortably with my wife (she will not work there, only chilling)?


----------



## abudhabidu (Dec 8, 2015)

I want to save around 60,000 euro a year if possible (5,000 euro per month). Do you think that's possible with this salary?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Depending where you live and your spending habits I think saving half that (€30k) may be more realistic, and that may only be realised after some time if you have to pay rent and other costs upfront for year or 6 months.

Otherwise it sounds like a decent offer overall for a couple (without school fees and family size housing etc to consider) and a big salary jump from your current take home pay in Germany of course..


----------



## abudhabidu (Dec 8, 2015)

From 75k only to save 30k? Is it really that expensive there? I was expecting at least 50% to save... somehow...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Housing will take up the biggest chunk. If you save on housing, then you will most likely have to buy a car as the cheap apartment may not be very accessible by public transport. (Unless you live in an old apartment in the city).
In terms of costs, I would suggest that you look at the Dubai forum salary thread or do a search - numbers have been split up multiple times.

Housing: not less than 70K AED (per annum) for a 1 bed. Most likely higher. Check dubizzle.com
Car: 2K per month
Utilities + telephone + internet: min. of 1K per month
Eating out?
Groceries?
shopping, gadgets, gifts, activities. Everything costs money, but it is possible to live frugally.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say a simple answer "very easily". First of all it's a tax free country and over all expenditure wouldn't be that much as your are paying in your country.


----------

